# Vocoder Plug In für cool edit 2



## SANCHEZZ08 (22. Oktober 2008)

hey leute ich suche einen vocoder plug in für cool edit 2 bzw adobe audition weil ich gerne diesen lil wanye effeckt haben möchte . ihr wisst bestimtm was ich meine 


würd mich über eure hilfe dreuen ...


----------



## bokay (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Effekt wird mit Antares Autotune erstellt, den du als VST PlugIn bei Audition verwenden kannst.

Inzwischen sind glaube Ich sogar schon einige Videotutorials auf YouTube dazu zu finden...

Als freeware ist mir nichts Vergleichbares bekannt aber es gibt eine Demoversion mit der du deine ersten Versuche starten kannst...


----------



## SANCHEZZ08 (23. Oktober 2008)

ja das habe ich shcon ausprobiert das geht aber bei cool edit iregdnwie nicht welche datei dieses plugin muss ich den in den cool edit ordner reinamchen oder muss ma dieses plug in irgednwie über cool edit über das programm hochladen


lg


----------



## bokay (24. Oktober 2008)

Du brauchst wahrscheinlich eine aktuellere Version. Einfach mal im Handbuch schauen.


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2008)

Die Frage zu dem lil'Wayne Autotune hatten wir doch erst Letztens..

Nebenbei, sanchezz08, *bitte die Netiquette beachten*, deutsche Rechtschreibung liegt uns am Herzen.


----------

